# NCD Nametag



## Klinkaroo (17 Sep 2007)

This is going to sound so recruit like... but is there any official distances for the placement of the crest and the nametag (the nametag goes just above the top seam right?).


----------



## navymich (17 Sep 2007)

The nametag goes between the 2 seams on the jacket.  Standby and I'll get the picture out of dress regs for you unless someone else posts it in the meantime.

From Dress regs Chapter 3, Appendix 3, Annex E Unit Identifiers.  For unit badges on Naval Combat Dress jacket: 





> (1) Worn on the right breast centred 0.6 cm
> (1/4 in.) above the name tape


----------



## Klinkaroo (17 Sep 2007)

Thanks

Question Asked and Awnsered, Thread can be locked


----------



## armyvern (18 Sep 2007)

Well,

I'll giddy-up and do that then.

Vern


----------



## James87 (10 May 2010)

On the New NCD Jacket:
Is the nametag supposed to be aligned with the bottom edge of the nametag along the bottom edge of the flap or centred(top to bottom) on the flap?


----------



## MSEng314 (10 May 2010)

Dress instructions don't specifically say, but the figure seems to indicate that it is aligned bottom edge on the seam, but that is the old NCD jacket. 
For the new jacket I've never heard tell one way or the other, mine has them sewn on lined up with the top seam, but I have seen people with top, centered, and bottom, so I guess it just depends on who does the sewing.

Long story short: it doesn't really matter...


----------



## Blatchman (11 Jun 2010)

This is an excerpt from the Naval Dress committee meeting held in October 09.



> q.  New NCD & Name Tags
> LCdr Maranda demonstrated the new NCD name tag. The committee accepted the design. Location of Name Tags on the new NCD is “sewn on the lower edge of the flap and the Unit Crest is ¼ inch above the flap”


----------



## Namor (26 Apr 2018)

I've just recieved my nametags for my NCDs. What is the recommended way to attach this to my uniforms? 
I've heard of people sowing them on as well as ironing them on. 

Is it best to take it to a tailor? Or should I rely on my sowing skills from BMOQ, 

As well, when would I recieve the ncd baseball hat? As of now all I have is the beret with the cap badge I recieved in BMOQ. Is this something I can request from clothing?


----------



## Stoker (26 Apr 2018)

Namor said:
			
		

> I've just recieved my nametags for my NCDs. What is the recommended way to attach this to my uniforms?
> I've heard of people sowing them on as well as ironing them on.
> 
> Is it best to take it to a tailor? Or should I rely on my sowing skills from BMOQ,
> ...




Bring them to a tailor and get them sewn on,if your on base the base tailor at clothing stores will do it free of charge. When you get your unit, you will get a ball cap.


----------

